# What Size Cfm Compessor Do I Need To Blow Out Lines?



## georgieboy (Aug 20, 2007)

I need to know what CFM Compessor will I need to blow out water lines . I see that PSI would best be between 20 and 40.

I keep seeing the reference to Blowing out the water lines. What is the minimum size of compressor that I can use to do this. Do I need one with a tank ? What size tank in gallons ? Clearly PSI alone is not enough information.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

My low point drains are underneath the outside stove about 2' in from the side. Lay down between the steps and the tires and look up about 2 ' in.

I heard the ~40 psi is good for blowing out your lines. make sure your water heater bypass is on.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

georgieboy said:


> I looked hard but could not find the low point drain lines on my 2008 New 32 BHDS. Can anyone describe the location.
> 
> Also need to know what CFM Compessor will I need to blow out water lines . I see that PSI would best be between 20 and 40.


Lay on your back at the back of the TT and they should be there with white caps on. If not then they are placed some where else but should be in the back.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

4campers said:


> Lay on your back at the back of the TT and they should be there with white caps on. If not then they are placed some where else but should be in the back.


There is no plumbing in the back of a 32BHDS. On my 32BHDS they are located on the street side in front of the axles pretty much under the kitchen sink.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Lay on your back at the back of the TT and they should be there with white caps on. If not then they are placed some where else but should be in the back.


There is no plumbing in the back of a 32BHDS. On my 32BHDS they are located on the street side in front of the axles pretty much under the kitchen sink.
[/quote]

Ditto

John


----------

